
Your harddrive *will* fail - it's just a question of when - nickb
http://successfulsoftware.net/2008/02/04/your-harddrive-will-fail-its-just-a-question-of-when/
======
ivankirigin
Actually, I've never had a hard drive fail. I've always wanted to upgrade
before it happened.

I recently got my hands on a Drobo for free. It is awesome. Literally a black
box for storage, will scale well as disks get faster, and I'll always be
buying disks at the optimal $/GB. The time saved in not thinking about it is
awesome.

www.drobo.com

~~~
buro9
Having a hard-drive fail is a great experience. Only then will you forever
change your habits on backup policies, redundancy and fail over.

Only the loss of something really value-able gives you that.

